# My hard drive very noisy =/



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well i dunno if its wrong or not but it has been bugging me ever since..so after i've installed a new case for my parts and i got a hard drive cooling cage,which is great because all my hard drives are getting cooled off but whats really bugging me is it keeps making this high spin noise or something..is their something wrong??
It started doing it ever since i've changed case


----------



## reverze (Jun 10, 2009)

Everything tight and secure in the case? Make sure it is not vibrating off anything.

Since it just started occurring once you were playing around.. seems less to worry about compared to if it just randomly started occurring I'd say.

Is it like whining at all or? Just sounds like its spinning faster/harder?


----------



## filip007 (Jun 10, 2009)

Clean your hard drive with 

WinSysClean
http://download.cnet.com/WinSysClean-2009/3000-2144_4-10061256.html

and check it with...
HDTUNE
http://www.hdtune.com/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

well the noise sounds something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9obzgmWrlM


----------



## filip007 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds normal to me mybe some indexing problems...like i said clean&check !


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

i did the clean thing like you reconmended me to do but it didn't really help at all and on the hd tune it shows my hard drive status is okay and temp is 30*C


----------



## filip007 (Jun 10, 2009)

Show Health TAB with Smart values then...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## filip007 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like Spin Up problems...115 to high it must be 100

In the first post you said "high spin noise or something".

When you start system it's sounds like cdrom Spin UP it think ?

Nothing you can do about this your HDD is getting old...i had this type HDD and i fixed with enabling power managment on this drive you can do that.

Enable this set to half like 200 with HDD tune or with hitachi Feature Tool...search for Acoustic management.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

i get error setting AAM


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 10, 2009)

That sound in the vid is windows or some other program doing read/writes on the disk, either indexing, defragging, running backup, swap file or etc..  That is normal,but clicking, grinding, or buzzing would be of concern.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 10, 2009)

If your interested, im just about to put my 160GB Seagate Barracuda (sata) up for sale in the B/S/T forum - £20 delivered if you want it.


----------



## filip007 (Jun 10, 2009)

Download Hitachi Feature Tool and burn cd image and bootup in set that...
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/ftool_213.iso


----------

